# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Valiana posvojila!

## valiana

Evo i mene sa krasnim vijestima!Nakon duugog čekanja uskoro čemo zagrlit našeg malog mišiča.Sad sam moramo rješit papirologiju i u našem je zagrljaju!Uf strah i sreća sve se pomiješalo još ne vjerujem da nam se uskoro pridružuje naše malo djetešce.Cure sretno svima i morate biti uporne i uspjet če :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke Valiana! Napiši nam nešto o djetešcu...znatiželjna sam :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Oprostite cure napisat ču vam sve sam sam još u šoku pa da se sam malo smirim i sredim papirologiju vrlo rado ču s vama pšodijelit našu sreću! :mama:

----------


## martta

valiana, prekrasna vijest  :Smile: 
javi nam se kada stigneš

----------


## Farfallina

prekrasne vijesti! Čestitam! Čekamo priče!

----------


## kika_zd

Čestitam Valiana!  :Klap:

----------


## valiana

Hvalacure ne zamjerite mi kaj nisam u formi pisanja oporavljam se još od ove krasne vijesti i iskreno bojim se puno pričat dok mišiča ne primim u svoje naručje.....Ali  bit če uskoro pa ču s vama rado sve podijelit jer ste mi uvijek bili podrška!

----------


## Mariela

Čestitam Valiana. :Very Happy:

----------


## čokolada

Valiana, čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Heart: 
Javi se malo kad se sredite.

Kao što vidiš, otvorila sam ti novu temu da se ne utopi na drugom mjestu.

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Čestitam!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Kosjenka

Čestitam!!!

----------


## pomikaki

Čestitam <3

----------


## Sek@

Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Bravo Valiana, čestitam! Uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Draga, čestitam ti od :Heart: !!! Jedva čekam da se javiš sa "konkretnim" informacijama, a do onda ti želim da središ emocije, pripremiš sve za malog mišića i uživaš u slatkom iščekivanju!!!

----------


## butterfly_

čestitke valiana....

znatiželjno i nestrpljivo čekamo priču...

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Majuška

Ajme, prekrasno!!
Čestitam i jedva čekam više detalja!

----------


## žužy

Valiana,prekrasno!
Čestitam od srca!I ja se veselim detaljima o malom mišiću  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cocolina

Čestitam od  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Brunaa

Valiana čestitam od  :Heart: 
Nestrpljivo čekamo tvoju priču... Lijepo se sredite i pripremite za novog člana obitelji!

----------


## valiana

Hvala vam svima cure!U žurbi sam stalno treba brdo papira sredit pa ponovna obrada..ima posla još ali mi se žurimo koliko možemo a nadam se da če tako i centar požurit pa se nadam za oko dva tjedna da če mali mišič uživati s nama!Bez brige pričica če bit sam da se malo sredim! Sretno svima da i vas razvesele tako krasne vijesti! :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Divne vijesti, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam Valiana!

----------


## innu

Prekrasne vijesti, čestitke Valiana  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitam i veselim se s vama!  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

Čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Čestitam!!! Kad sredite papire bit će lakše. Onda je to to! I slijedi onaj lijepši i teži dio...

----------


## 123beba

Čestitke mami i tati, a dobrodošlica mišiću!!!!! I da se čim prije sredi papirologija pa da se možete maziti i paziti!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cestitam Valiana i cekam pricicu  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anabela1

Čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Divno, čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

Čekamo s tobom da prođu ta dva tjedna do pravomoćnosti, i onda... čekamo da se javiš, kad ti djetešce "dopusti"  :Heart: 

(kad prikupiš dokumentaciju i odeš podnijeti zahtjev za posvojenje, proceduru možeš ubrzati odricanjem od prava na žalbu)

----------


## sejla

Draga da ti i ovdje čestitam  :Very Happy:  predivno  :Heart:  čekamo pričicu  :Smile:

----------


## ninik

čestitam od <3

----------


## mare41

čestitam i ljubim!!!!!

----------


## Mury

Draga,prekrasne vijesti  :Heart: !!!!Jedva cekam pricu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aradija

Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## anđeo26012013

čestitam!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

čestitam!!!

----------


## bucka

čeeestiiitkee od srca

----------


## rima11

Iskreno ti čestitam!
Nestrpljivo isčekujem priču....mljac, mljac................

----------


## sonči

Čestitam od srca!

----------


## winnerica

Prekrasne vijesti! Čestitka od srca!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Neli

Divnaaaaa vijest!  :Very Happy: 
Čestitke!!!  :Heart:

----------


## maku

Čestitke i od mene! Zaista prekrasne vijesti! I neka bude takvih još puno puno..

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca mami i tati,predivnoooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

----------


## M@tt

Pridružujem se čestitkama.... Uživajte.  :Smile:  Kolko ste dugo čekali?

----------


## sandraks

Draga Valiana, cestitam od srca! Znam tocno kak se osjecas! Puno srece i veselja! Pusa malom deckicu!

----------


## valiana

Hvala vam svima od srca!Sutra predajem papire i onda čekanje nadam se ne kao ovo do sada! :Smile:

----------


## Davina

Ćestitam i zelim da vam dani čekanja budu što kraći!

----------


## tikki

Čestitam od srca! Neka vam što brže prođe vrijeme dok mali princ bude s vama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

Čestitke na malom princu! Jedva čekamo priču kad malo dodjete k sebi!  :Heart:

----------


## valiana

Bokić!Nisam ja zaboravila bez brige ali sad smo papire rješili sad ćekamo upoznvanje s mišičem i onda dolazak k nama domeka.Hvala svima na lijepim željicama!

----------


## 123beba

Joj, jedva čekam!!!! Neka vam dođe što prije!!!!

----------


## Gaga76

Čestitke  :Heart:

----------


## martta

Neka dođe što prije doma..

----------


## zekana

Divno je kad ovakav naslov osvane! Čestitam i želim vam mnogo sreće!

----------


## Inesz

Valiana,
čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Valiana, je li napreduje proces usvajanja?  :Smile:

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Valiana, piši nam! Nestrpljivo čekamo lijepe vijesti. Je li mali princ već kod vas?

----------


## Lili75

*Valiana*, kako ste nam? jel sve u redu?

----------


## valiana

Hej bokić svima i isprika kaj se ne javljam ali 24 sata sam na slatkom zadatku!Uživamo i rastemo kao gljivica iz dna u dan...Javim se ja sam kad još se malo uhodamo pa ču imati koju sekundicu više! :Very Happy:

----------


## špelkica

Čestitam!!!! Uživajte u slatkom zaduženju  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## martta

Valiana Čestitam!!!  javi nam se, čekamo te  :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Hvala vam svima još jednom na čestitkama i obečavam da ču vam vrlo brzo napisat svoj put ka sreči.Ali sam dok s još malo uhodam biti MAMA! :mama:

----------


## željkica

Nikas nije kasno tek sam sad vidila ČESTITAM OD SRCA!!!!!!!!

----------


## martta

valiana, još čekamo  :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Uf cure...žao mi je al jednostavno nemam vremena tri neprospavane noći po danu ne spava...nije da neču napisat..i sad čekam sam da počne plakat..napisat ču vam ja ne brinite...pusa svima :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Evo mali princ je u svojim lijepim snovima pa ču ugrabit koju sekundicu i za našu bajku!
Sve bajke počinju bilo jednom...pa tako i naša bilo jednom prije pune 4godnice nakon neprestanog traganja i nadanja za našom srečicom uzela olovčicu u ruke i započela svoju priču.Predala je tamo dobrim vilama :Very Happy:  da nam uslišaju našu želju.I trajalo je to i trajalo..zvala sam ja sve dobre vile i vilenjake ali nije bilo odgovora.A ako i je bilo je malo nemoguče usrečit odjednom 2 ili tri anđeliča.Iskreno više sam odustala od Praga od posvojenja od zivkanja  od svega.Naprsto više nisam imala snage mama mi je obolila teško...ostala sam nedavno bez oca i sve mi se nakupilo.I taman kad sam čekala da mi jave mamin ishod operacije zovu iz centra...Onako pokisla i već zanjuči kako to ide imamo djećice ali znate ima ih troje i stari su vam tolko i tolko...A kad odjednom s druge strane znate imamao sinčiča za vas..rođen tad i tad prošle godine...Ja sam jedva uspjela salušat dobru vilu s druge strane i kao rekoh razmislit čemo...ma je baš sam razmišljla nego sam ostala bez glasa nogu svega...Morala sam doć malo k sebi muž me gleda ja u suzama sjedim i jedva mu upijevam reć što se desilo..On je jadan mislio da zovu iz bolnice onda znate kako sam izgledala..Nakon punih 10min zovem ja dobru vilu i kažem pa naravno da želimo! :Very Happy:  I onda opet borba s vjetrenjačama(birokracija) :Evil or Very Mad: .No za tjedan dana mi smo sve uspjeli i papire rješit i testove i razgovore sve sve što je trebalo.I sad uzbuđenje sutra idemo vidjet vašeg sina!Ma tu noć nije bila spavanja...noć je bila duga ko 10000godina!No svanulo je i to jutro i upoznali mi našeg princa!Jedno par dana smo prošli upoznavanja privikavanje.za to vrijeme strka po kući kupovina svega potrebnog za dolazak malog princa.I u 3,mjesecu smo postali ponosni roditelji našeg malog princa koji evo sad bezbrižno sanja u mojoj blizini s onim anđeoskim smješkom sretnog i bezbrižnog djetešca.Ova naša bajka kao i svaka imala je najljepši i najretniji kraj..što želimo i svima vama koji koračate ovim beskrajnim putevima u potrazi za svojim najvećim blagom....čiča miča gotova je priča i spavanac je gotov i vrijeme je za akcijuuuu pusa i sretno svima!

----------


## Anitsirk 84

Valiana predivno  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

Čestitke sretnoj obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitke i od mene!

----------


## mravak

Čestitke i od nas ! Uživajte...

----------


## Davina

Predivno i uživajte u svakoj minuti  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca!!!!!!

----------


## prpa

Čestitke i uživaj u svakom trenutku  :Heart:

----------


## nadamo se

:Heart: cestitam...mi smo novi u svemu tome danas dobili rjesenje od naseg centra da smo posvojitelji i sad krece pisanje molbi u sve centre i nadamo se da necemo dugo cekati :Very Happy:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Cestitke od srca, najljepse blago si dobila  :Heart:

----------


## valiana

Hvala vam cure...želim i vama da što prije dobijete svoje prinčeve i princezice!

----------


## tigrić

čestitam!! prekrasna priča!!

----------


## žužy

:Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam od sveg srca!

----------


## martta

čestitam! uživajte u svojoj sreći

često se uhvatim kada čitam "nemam vremena pisati" da pomislim, pa bože dragi pa što rade?? pa dijete i spava i leži i ima i tatu ... nije baš da je stalno na rukama i to samo mame??!   :Grin: 
možda i ja budem u prilici da shvatim "kako nemaju vremena za post od 5 minuta???     :Zaljubljen:

----------


## valiana

Ha ha želim ti od sveg srca da vidiš kako nemaš vremena više za ništa!Evo nama 5.neprospavana noć a neznamo razlog ne pomaže ni ruke ni boćica ništa...i onda stvarno nemaš vremena a ni snaga za ništa.Naš je razmaženko i kad spava nesmije ni muha zazujat.ima jako lak san tako da jedino kad je budan uspijem nešto napravit po kući...mame to znaju ja se još učim! :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

I mama Valiana zna!!!  :Smile:  uživajte, mazite se i pazite... Naporni trenuci će proći, a ostati samo uspomena na one predivne trenutke sreće i zadovoljstva zbog ljubavi koju si pružate!

----------


## Mury

Prekrasno,uzivajte  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Valiana ja te potpuno razumjem da ne stigneš ništa i da više toga obaviš kad je budan,ista situacija je kod nas!he he ja ga zovem moja mala zvijer!

----------


## martta

> Ha ha želim ti od sveg srca da vidiš kako nemaš vremena više za ništa!Evo nama 5.neprospavana noć a neznamo razlog ne pomaže ni ruke ni boćica ništa...i onda stvarno nemaš vremena a ni snaga za ništa.Naš je razmaženko i kad spava nesmije ni muha zazujat.ima jako lak san tako da jedino kad je budan uspijem nešto napravit po kući...mame to znaju ja se još učim!


 :Smile:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Val

samo  :Heart:

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Valiana, tvoja je priča toliko lijepa da djeluje nestvarno. Ja sam se već kao pomirila s tim da nema šanse da usvojimo malu bebu i kad razmišljam o posvojenom djetetu, uvijek razmišljam da će imati barem 3 godine. Ali tvoja me bajka ohrabruje jer znači da ima nade, ima i malih beba za posvojiti.

Tebi želim da mali princ što prije počne spavati cijelu noć i želim vam puuunoooo ljubavi i maženja. Uživaj i sretno! :Heart:

----------


## valiana

Bokić svima!Vrijeme stvarno leti....naš princ če uskoro navršiti punu godinicu a nama od kad je došao u našu obitelj uveseljva svaku sekundicu!Stvarno je velika stvar bit mama a sad kad me zove mama čini me se tako nestvarno..suze svaki puta krenu  od sreće naravno...Mislila sam da to nikad neču doživjet da me nečije ručice grle i da me te male nevine okice i to malo biče puno iskrene ljubavi zove mama!Cure budite uporne u potrazi za ovakvom ljubavlju...isplati se svake sekunde provedene na čekanju...Sretno i hvala vam svima na potpori i prekrasnim čestitkama!

----------


## Davina

Prekrasno i uživajte i dalje :Heart:

----------


## Val

:Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Uživajte!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Moe

Čestitam!

----------


## mamaD&I

Valiana od srca čestitke.Zaista svaki njihov osmijeh i zagrljaj nema cijene.Uživaj i ljubi svoje malo zlato  :Heart:

----------


## butterfly_

:Heart:  :Heart: 
prekrasno...
uživajte  :Very Happy:

----------


## valiana

Hvala vam od srca svima na lijepim željama!Da evo dani lete ko minute prohodao je s 10mjeseci i od tad nema više mira.Mali zvrk 24 sata je aktivan ja više ne pamtim kad sam uspjela do kompa doć jer vjerujte sad mi više ništa nije bitno osim njega.Uživamo i evo uskoro če godina dana kak je kod nas a kao da je jučer došao.Želim vam od srca da sve uskoro dobijete svoje malene i da vam paokažu koliko se isplatilo to čekanje i piskaranje na razno razne adresice!Pusa od nas za sad!

----------


## Nera

Čestitke i uživajte u svakom trenutku!

----------


## DeDada

Čestitam, uživajte!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Valiana....super kako rastete  :Smile:  I daj mjenjaj potpis  :Very Happy:  :Laughing:

----------

